# welches Tier macht sowas ???



## provinzgärtner (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Habe im Moment ein Riesenproblem am Teich.
In den letzten Tagen mußte ich ein Tote Fische aus demTeich entfernen und das ungewöhnliche daran ist,es fehlte jedesmal der Kopf denn der war wie abgefressen.Was kann das sein,ansonsten wirken die Tiere alle gesund und munter.Noch zur Info der Garten liegt an einem Wäldchen,Waschbär oder so glaube ich nicht.Was kann man tun 
Viele Grüße vom Provinzgärtner


----------



## susiwhv (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: welches Tier macht sowas ???*

Vielleicht Katzen???


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: welches Tier macht sowas ???*

Welche Katze beißt denn den Kopf ab und schmeißt den Fisch zurück ins Wasser...

Das ist ein anderes Tier - aber welches


----------



## CoolNiro (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: welches Tier macht sowas ???*

Das ist ja furchtbar...da wäre der Einsatz
einer 24 Stunden Überwachungskamera angebracht


----------



## Goldi2009 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: welches Tier macht sowas ???*

Mach doch ein Laubschutznetz drüber! 

Mein größter Goldi hatte in den letzten Wochen wiederholt rote Kampfspuren am Körper. Nach dem letzten Angriff, bestimmt von einer Katze, mache ich abends ein Netz über den Teich. Tagsüber traut sich die Katze, wohl wegen meiner zwei Labradore, nicht aufs Grundstück.

Inzwischen ist mein __ Goldfisch fast wieder gesund. Wenn ich morgens aufstehen würde und er läge, weil ich das Netz nicht drüber gemacht hätte, tot neben dem Teich - ich würde mir das nicht verzeihen! Er ist mein ältester Goldi und inzwischen ca. 13 Jahre alt (wir hatten ihn schon groß übernommen).

Das Netz habe ich an zwei Stangen befestigt und ist somit ganz schnell über dem Teich (ist allerdings auch nur 2x2 m).


----------



## Aristocat (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: welches Tier macht sowas ???*

Hallöle!
Also ne Katze war es definitf nicht, die hätte den Fisch mitgenommen!
Habt ihr villt. Marder oder sowas in der Gegend? Füchse wären auch eine Möglichkeit.
Tut mir echt leid mit Deinem Fischi!
LG
Andrea


----------



## susiwhv (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: welches Tier macht sowas ???*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Welche Katze beißt denn den Kopf ab und schmeißt den Fisch zurück ins Wasser...
> 
> Das ist ein anderes Tier - aber welches




Vielleicht hat der Katze der Fisch nicht geschmeckt??? 

Aber ein anderes Tier würde doch auch den Fisch nicht zurück ins Wasser schmeißen

Ein  Vogel oder sowas wo er den Kopf im Schnabel hatte der Fisch zappelt der Kopf reißt ab Wäre eine möglichkeit


----------



## Christine (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: welches Tier macht sowas ???*



provinzgärtner schrieb:


> ...ein Tote Fische...



Sag mal Provinzgärtner 

Meinst Du jetzt eigentlich "EIN toter Fisch" oder "totE FischE". Das wäre schon ein wissenswerte Feinheit...


----------



## Barbor (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: welches Tier macht sowas ???*

Hallo


man soll ja nicht schlecht denken.....aber........






vielleicht ist es einer deiner Nachbarn?
Fisch gekäschert oder geangelt.....weiter einzelheiten möchte ich nicht sagen.......


----------



## provinzgärtner (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: welches Tier macht sowas ???*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich meinte, das ich einige tote Fische aus dem Teich entfernen mußte.( Gruß an blumenelse)
Wahrscheinlich ist es doch ein Marder oder etwas ähnliches denn solche Tiere legen sich auch Futterreserven an und das würde erklären das sie nur die Fische tot beißen und bei Gelegenheit bzw.Hunger holen sie sich den Rest.
Nur wie soll man da den Teich schützen ????????????


----------



## Christine (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: welches Tier macht sowas ???*

Hi,

einige Fische (so hatte ich das auch zuerst verstanden) ist schon sehr seltsam. Dann fallen Katzen und __ Reiher definitiv weg. Denen passiert das einmal aus Versehen, aber nicht mehrmals.

Schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/12903

Ich denke, da wirst Du fündig...


----------



## Koitreu (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: welches Tier macht sowas ???*

Hallo zusammen. Hatten auch mal enen solchen Fall allerdings lagen die Fische halb aufgefressen neben dem Teich. Ich habe damals eine Folie um den gesammten teich gelegt und eine Mischung aus Erde und Sand (schön feucht) ausgebreitet. Nach 2 Tagen wusste ich das es ein Mader war anhand der Fussabdrücke im Sand.Tja der Hund musste also draußen schlafen und der Marder ward niewieder gesehn....


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: welches Tier macht sowas ???*

hallo zusammen,

bei mir hat der Marder auch 3 Fische geholt.
Seitdem ich am Teich eine Lampe die ganze
Nacht brennen habe kommt er nicht mehr.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Annett (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: welches Tier macht sowas ???*

Hallo zusammen,

damit der Fragesteller nun nicht völlig verschreckt in den Tiefen des Forums/Internets verschwindet, habe ich alles, was nicht mehr direkt mit dem Thema zu tun hatte, abgetrennt und verschoben.
Dieses neue Thema befindet sich in der Trashbox. 


Ich hoffe, "Provinzgärtner" findet eine Lösung, für sein Problem.... persönlich würde ich wohl zu einem Weidezaungerät für Kleintiere + Litze in vers. Höhen raten. 
Das ist kurz unangenehm, aber das Tier kann der Quelle dieser "Unannehmlichkeiten" sofort aus dem Weg gehen.
Außerdem schützt es gleichzeitig noch vor dem __ Reiher! 


Beste Grüße,
Annett


----------



## ilkaellaelisabeth (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: welches Tier macht sowas ???*

Hallo Provinzgärtner,
nachdem mir ein in der Gegend streunender Kater mehrere Fische aus dem Teich geholt hat, (habe ich gemerkt als ich ein paar Flossen und Schuppen am Rand fand) habe ich einen 45 cm hohen "Zier-Zaun" aus grünem Draht mit Abschlussrand (gibt's im Baumarkt) mit passenden Befestigungsstöcken aus grünem Fieberglas (ebenfalls Baumarkt-fängt mit H an, der Baumarkt) um den Teich herumgebaut. Durch die grüne Farbe fällt er kaum auf und seit dem ist Ruhe. Vielleicht hilft das ja auch gegen Marder oder was da sonst noch so auftauchen könnte. Die müssen erst über den Zaun klettern und landen dann sofort im Wasser.
Ich kann Dich gut verstehen, das ist soooo traurig
Viel Glück
Ilka


----------

